# Give me advice on fronts



## cloudbuster (Apr 22, 2011)

My goal is to build a good 5.1 HT and dont have to upgrade or buy another speaker unless it stop working or worse, I dont have a center yet but I try to get one from the same family of speaker if is possible or match a good one to the fronts that you guy advice me to get.

Atlantic Technology 4400 1100pr 
ascendacoustics SIERRA-1 848pr
Boston-Acoustics-RS-260 800pr
dali-ikon-1-mk2 995pr 
Definitive-Technology-StudioMonitor-450 658pr 
Dynaudio DM 2/6 800pr 
Dynaudio DM 2/7 1000pr
Energy-Veritas V5.1 800pr 
Edesign DL6.b 800pr
Edesign EL6.3b 1099pr 
EPOS - Epic 2 800pr 
EPOS M5i 900pr 
Focal Chorus 706V 650pr 
Focal Chorus 806V 895pr 
Focal Chorus 807V 1095pr 
JBL L830 520pr 
KEF XQ-10 950pr or B stock KEF XQ-10 800pr
KEF Q300 600pr 
Klipsch Reference RB-81 II 800pr 
Monitor - Bronze BX-2 489pr 
Monitor - Silver RX-2 850pr 
Mordaunt-Short - Mezzo 2 795pr 
NHT - Classic Model Three 750pr 
Peachtree - D5 1019pr 
Pinnacle - BD650 895pr 
Polk Audio LSi9 1000pr 
Polk Audio LSi7 800pr 
PSB GB1 500pr 
PSB Imagine B 1000pr or B stock PSB Imagine B 800pr 
PSB Image B6 500pr 
Swan M1B 900pr 
Swan M1 1000pr 
Swan D1.1se 600pr 
Verus Grand Bookshelf Speaker 600pr 
Wharfedale EVO2-10 450pr 
Wharfedale DIAMOND 10.2 898pr 
Wharfedale Opus2 M1 989pr

thank you for your time!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

That's quite a list you have there. I'd first try to listen to some speakers in person at a reputable Hi-Fi shop and see what you like and what you don't. Once you've whittled your choices down to, say, 3 or 4, it will be easier to make a thoughtful comparison.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

2 x JBL 2328 :T


----------



## cloudbuster (Apr 22, 2011)

thank you, I narrowed down to 5, I post them tomorrow since the time difference is so big.
im heading to bed.


----------



## cloudbuster (Apr 22, 2011)

here the list
on the list the only one that dont match the Frequency Response is the Swan front on the higher end.
I dont know if that have a huge impact if it does then they be out of the consideration

Swan http://www.theaudioinsider.com/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=Swan&search_in_description=1&go.x=8&go.y=6
M1B for centers
Diva C3 center
later on Diva R3 for surrounds

PSB http://www.crutchfield.com/shopsearch/psb_image.html
Image B6 fronts
Image C5 center
later on Image S5 surrounds

Focal http://dedicatedaudio.com/monitor_speakers
806V fronts or 807V fronts
CC800V center 
later on SR800V surrounds

Monitor Audio Silvers http://home-audio.audioadvisor.com/search?w=Monitor+-+Silver&x=15&y=11
RX-2 fronts
RX-center
later on RX-FX surrounds

Definitive Technology http://www.crutchfield.com/specials/landing/definitive_technology.html?us=1
Studio Monitor 450 fronts
CS-8040HD center
later on SR-8040BP surrounds

when I get back I have no where to go audition speaker due to the location of the base, except if I go to a bestbuy but I want some decent speakers.
thank you for your time!


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

I would try to get the exact same model of speaker for all 3 front speakers.
Normally a center 'matched' speaker really does not sound the same as it's counterparts.


----------



## cloudbuster (Apr 22, 2011)

then the swan line should be out of the list.

between PSB Image and Imagine series are they worth the extra $$
pretty much same goes with Focal 806V vs 807V


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would give my vote to Focal with PSB being right up there. However, I am a huge fan of Focal and truly believe they make the finest Tweeters in the World and arguably the Finest Speaker in the World in the Grande Utopia EM which cost as much as a nice Home or almost a Ferrari.

For PSB Speakers, check out DMC-Electronics. They are an Authorized Dealer and offer some amazing deals. Also, Saturday Audio and Upscale Audio are really good places to find great deals on PSB's.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## cloudbuster (Apr 22, 2011)

thanks I do like the look of the focals :bigsmile: so in this price range they are a good speaker 806 or 807
oh I just saw this, http://www.avguide.com/review/the-2011-editors-choice-awards-loudspeakers-under-1500-tas-211 is this list from a reliable source I mean reviewers? 

and also have anyone shop here before http://www.digitalcraze.com/Speakers-Subs/Book-Shelf-Speakers they have great prices,wonder if is a good place to buy speakers


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

cloudbuster said:


> thanks I do like the look of the focals :bigsmile: so in this price range they are a good speaker 806 or 807
> oh I just saw this, http://www.avguide.com/review/the-2011-editors-choice-awards-loudspeakers-under-1500-tas-211 is this list from a reliable source I mean reviewers?
> 
> and also have anyone shop here before http://www.digitalcraze.com/Speakers-Subs/Book-Shelf-Speakers they have great prices,wonder if is a good place to buy speakers


Hello,
AV Guide is the Website for the Absolute Sound and the Perfect Vision which are both excellent Magazines. I have no experience with Digital Craze. To me, the most important thing is that they are an Authorized Dealer.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

